# Chanel is pregnant. HELP!



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I never thought this would happen to me, but somehow it did. :foxes15:
Hubby and I were worried so we brought her to the vet and he
confirmed the pregnancy. The father can be anyone unfortunately. 
It must of happened one of those times I ran to the corner store
and left her unsupervised at the dog park. sigh. Hopefully the pups
will be really cute so we could at least get some debt paid by
selling them. What can I say, accidents happen to the best of us,
only thing left to do is make the most out of it. 

































*APRIL FOOLS'!!!!!!!!!! *:tongue1:  :dance: ccasion9: :laughing9: :clown: :laughing7: :smilebox: :joker:


hahaha, :lol: I'm so sorry, I could not help myself!!! I just had to play a joke on you my dear friends, after all it's April Fools' Day!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew it the second I saw the title. You goof!

Not like we do not have titles like this but I knew not from you!!


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

you are funny! LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG my heart was racing!!!!! Get some debt paid off. HA HA HA. You know what's really bad though?! There are people WHO DO THIS VERY THING!!!! I guess that just makes it all the funnier, but kinda sad at the same time. There are some who will read this thread and find nothing at all wrong with it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry girls, I'll be good from now on. :angel11:
April Fools' brings out the troublemaker in me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> OMG my heart was racing!!!!! Get some debt paid off. HA HA HA. You know what's really bad though?! There are people WHO DO THIS VERY THING!!!! I guess that just makes it all the funnier, but kinda sad at the same time. There are some who will read this thread and find nothing at all wrong with it.


Oh I know all too well Tracy. 
Most of my rescues are dogs from oops litters.
I've cried too many tears, time to laugh at this foolishness now.
Have to have a sense of humor about it, otherwise it gets too depressing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You scared the HECK out of me!!! You got me!!! My mind started racing thinking NO WAY you would leave your baby unsupervised at a dog park, etc... HAHA 

GOOD ONE!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course I would not leave her alone Lisa, not in a million years.
We actually now stay away completely from dog parks because
some owners aren't very responsible and bring in dog aggressive
dogs, so they ruin the experience for everyone else.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ok, i must admit... the title got me. When i saw it, two things went thru my mind 

1) :director: WTF!!! 
2) I will will probably end up getting one lol

When i read the part un supervised at dog park i knew then it was a joke. No way would princess Chanel ever be left alone like that *


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i did not believe it for even an instant LOL !!!!!


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

omg ~LS~ i was thinking poor chanel and what if it not a chi dog that got her pregnant!!!!!!!! then waas thinking i want one lol


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I knew it the second I saw the title.


Me too


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I must admit, that was a good one. My blood was boiling and I was ready to tell you how I felt, especially after the whole "hope they're cute enough to get debt paid off". LOL! Since like Tracy said, there are people out there like that.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> I must admit, that was a good one. My blood was boiling and I was ready to tell you how I felt, especially after the whole "hope they're cute enough to get debt paid off". LOL! Since like Tracy said, there are people out there like that.


Same as me, was thinking what is the matter with that woman leaving her at the dog P,she's mad


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I already had a well-deserved script to type just for you!!! for GOD SAKES how could you leave her UNsupervised at a DOG PARK whist you got for a refreshing drink....

lol

you got me on that one!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Sorry girls, I'll be good from now on. :angel11:


Umm. Is this your SECOND April Fool's joke??? You know you cannot commit to this statement!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

LittleHead said:


> I must admit, that was a good one. My blood was boiling and I was ready to tell you how I felt, especially after the whole "hope they're cute enough to get debt paid off". LOL! Since like Tracy said, there are people out there like that.


I might have well enjoyed reading that. I like your honesty and bravery!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao my LS! u silly butt thong wearing elephant :lol:


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

You had me LS, how could you leave her alone? Lol!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleHead said:


> I must admit, that was a good one. My blood was boiling and I was ready to tell you how I felt, especially after the whole "hope they're cute enough to get debt paid off". LOL! Since like Tracy said, there are people out there like that.


She got me too!:shock: While I was reading it for the 5th time I was trying to word my chewing out pleasantly.:nmad2: I should have known better--that's why I was so shocked!!! I thought I'm not believing what I'm reading left her alone at the dog park? Could be any breed? LS of ALL PEOPLE ?? I'm SO confused :laughing3::laughing3::laughing3: LS, you funny, funny girl. We would try to get you back, but we are no match for you! hahahaha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Ok, i must admit... the title got me. When i saw it, two things went thru my mind
> 
> 1) :director: WTF!!!
> 2) I will will probably end up getting one lol
> ...


LOL, sorry love. I was going to write the daddy is the neighbor's Great Dane
or something crazy like that, but assumed you guys would know I'm full of it. 





elaina said:


> i did not believe it for even an instant LOL !!!!!


I'll try harder next year! 




Shadow's Mammy's said:


> omg ~LS~ i was thinking poor chanel and what if it not a chi dog that got her pregnant!!!!!!!! then waas thinking i want one lol


Sorry for worrying you. You can rest assured her majesty is fine. 





LittleHead said:


> I must admit, that was a good one. My blood was boiling and I was ready to tell you how I felt, especially after the whole "hope they're cute enough to get debt paid off". LOL! Since like Tracy said, there are people out there like that.



Haha, I'd love to hear your opinion. Maybe it would be a good, no a GREAT
idea to have a thread educating folks on why it is not ok for things like this
to happen. Since some still think it's all peachy because they get to witness
the miracle of birth or pay off some bills, or simply breed their dog because
the puppies will be oh so cute! 





michele said:


> Same as me, was thinking what is the matter with that woman leaving her at the dog P,she's mad


I'm mad alright, just not in that way!  





jan896 said:


> I already had a well-deserved script to type just for you!!! for GOD SAKES how could you leave her UNsupervised at a DOG PARK whist you got for a refreshing drink....
> 
> lol
> 
> you got me on that one!!


Sorry Jan. I'm happy to know that I can count on you ladies to be honest
with me if I do something stupid. That's what friends are for!





jesuschick said:


> Umm. Is this your SECOND April Fool's joke??? You know you cannot commit to this statement!


What, who, why? Me? :nhappy2: noooo way! I'm a good girl, promise. 





pigeonsheep said:


> lmao my LS! u silly butt thong wearing elephant


Who told you I wear thongs?!!! :shock: Are you watching me right now?!




LBChi said:


> You had me LS, how could you leave her alone? Lol!


Sowwy!




lulu'smom said:


> She got me too!:shock: While I was reading it for the 5th time I was trying to word my chewing out pleasantly. I should have known better--that's why I was so shocked!!! I thought I'm not believing what I'm reading left her alone at the dog park? Could be any breed? LS of ALL PEOPLE ?? I'm SO confused :laughing3: LS, you funny, funny girl. We would try to get you back, but we are no match for you! hahahaha


If ever something like this happened, because I hit my head or something,
please do me a favor and don't worry about being pleasant! I would need
someone to slap some sense into me, and bring me back to reality! 

ps: please don't get me back...I'm already shaking in my pants just thinking about it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg girl I was gonna smack you! I was like damnit, I thought she knew better than that, she rescues, she takes care of her dogs...lmbo. OMG you're evil!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Omg girl I was gonna smack you! I was like damnit, I thought she knew better than that, she rescues, she takes care of her dogs...lmbo. OMG you're evil!


Aww poor you, sorry love. If you think that was bad, you should have seen
what I did to hubby today.  First I taped the kitchen faucet with scotched 
tape and pierced tiny holes in it, so when he turned on the water it splashed 
all over him(thank goodness he has a sense of humor,lol). :lol: Then later in the day 
I scared the poop out of him by jumping out of the shower, when he had no idea
I was hiding behind the curtain. :nshocked1:I can't help myself, April Fools' makes 
me feel 7 years old again! I love it, lol. I just hope no one plays jokes on me.  
I can give it, but can't take it, lol, I'm such a chicken. I'm sure it'll come back to
bite me in the butt one day! I know I deserve it. lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Only cause someone just got me on facebook with something like this- I saw the title and was like APRIL FOOLS! I knew it!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

left her alone at the dog park....YOU ARE WRONG FOR TRICKING US! lol


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

For the love of all things holy woman .... my heart and breathing both stopped!!! 

As you, you of all people, plummeted in my esteem, I felt sick to the pit of my tummy - I've never before been wrong in my character judgment of anyone, and this was to be the first time I ever was, lmao. 

How could I have been soooo stupid as to not realise what was going on??? Well, I was still half asleep AND our April Fool's was the day before, so you had me well & truly you little ratfink ... I dare say you'll get the other Aussie gals hook, line & sinker too due to the time lapse


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL! I knew it was a joke!! Definitely not LS! Leaving Chanel unsupervised at the dog park, and pay off bills.... that's a good one! :-D


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought the same thing lol theres no way she could leave that beauty all by herself lol


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

My first thought was, "This has to be a prank." Then, my rational mind (or maybe my irrational mind) said, "Wait, I thought Chanel was spayed?"
Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

:coolwink:

I also was stuck at the sentence about leaving Chanel for a few minutes alone in the park...it just did not seem feasible ....I was trying to picture that scenario in my mind and there was just no way ...

Then I remembered the date


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry girls, I feel so guilty now.  Hope you all can forgive my silliness. I'll even take a spank or two, and won't cry about it. lol

By the way I hope everyone is having a nice day.  Hubby and I took the
furkids to this abandoned horse race track, and let the dogs have a blast there,
brought yummy treats and worked on their recall, it was fun...well until Chanel
found a dead baby bird and tried to eat it. yuck! (and that is no joke) She's
definitely not a little Princess, she's a macho man, lol, wild beast really.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking you do what at the dog park. You are bad LS.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Shame on you! I thought you knew better about these kind of "accidents"!!! 
















*Just Kidding! April Fools! * 

(Hey, there's still a few hours here before it's over! )


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Girl! I'm so gullible! I read the first part and thought, "Oh my goodness-doesn't she know this is a joke?" Happy April Fools!!! LOL


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Heeheehee! Yep, I knew better! I just couldn't resist!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Who told you I wear thongs?!!! :shock: Are you watching me right now?!




nope im just glaring into ur windows when u sleep while munchin on some cookies and sipping on some apple cider :lol:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you sure had me there good one


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

You almost got me, but then I knew you wouldn't have left her alone for a few minutes.

Very funny!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

You had me until I got to the part that said left her unsupervised at the dog park. I know you would never do that. HA HA!! My heart sunk for a moment.


----------

